# Spider In New Hampshire



## KevinSorbo (Jul 6, 2019)

Hey all,
   Apologies if this is the wrong forum.  I am currently on a hike in new hamshire and was bitten by the spider in the attached image.  I have googled and cannot find a match.  Wondering if I should continue the hike, or head back for medical treatment.
   It hurt when but, but does not feel bad now, 20 minutes later.
   Any help would be appreciated.

Thanks


----------



## The Snark (Jul 6, 2019)

While I can't tell exactly what species it is, it is not one of the spiders that is potentially dangerous to humans.


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Jul 6, 2019)

Seems a gravid _A.diadematus_ to me. The venom is nothing serious.


----------



## KevinSorbo (Jul 6, 2019)

The Snark said:


> While I can't tell exactly what species it is, it is not one of the spiders that is potentially dangerous to humans.


Thank you very much.  I am feeling fine and continued on the hike.  This is good peace of mind though.

Thanks again


----------



## KevinSorbo (Jul 6, 2019)

Chris LXXIX said:


> Seems a gravid _A.diadematus_ to me. The venom is nothing serious.


Thanks, I appreciate your response.  It hurt to get bit, but nothing really after that.  Pretty sure I am good to go.


Thanks again


----------

